# bill dowie chief engineer stephenson clarke



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

i sailed with bill in the ferring and malling and last met himin the 80s on board the dallington or donnington in esbjerg when i went visiting from the sta schooner winston churchill. 
i was talking about this to a fellow student in an art class in witton park, durham and it turned out he was a friend of bills from his chidhood and early adulthood.
although they met each other over the years he has now lost touch and would like to renew his friendship so if there is anybody out there who knows bill's whereabouts or how to get in touch, please give me shout

regards

joe


----------



## RAY CLARKE (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Joe, sorry I'm a couple of years late with this info regarding Bill Dowie but only just found the thread.I've Known Bill for many years, he was about 10 years older than me. I was a good friend of his younger brother Robert "Bob" we only lived a few doors away from one another in South Shields through the 50's and 60's.Both Bill and Bob joined the MN as engineers.Sadly Bob was lost at sea in the 70's.I first joined the MN as Leckie with Safmarine in 1969, then P&O Bulk Shipping 1972.I believe Bill was either with Trident Tankers or Haines Nourse at the time I joined P&O and at that time Bill moved company to Stevie Clarkes.As fate would have it I also joined Stevie Clarkes in 1992 and my first ship was the "Dallington" with Bill as C/Eng.We sailed together on a couple of Stevie's ships .Bill resigned around 1998 and I haven't heard about him since.I believe he lived and may still live in Boldon between So.Shields and Sunderland I know his mother (if she's still going) lives there too.
regards , Ray Clarke.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

hi ray, looking at the members list, bill is still a member but not active since middle of last year. the chap I put him touch with was called Davey a friend from his younger days, but he has disappeared from the art class and I no longer have his surname. you could possibly get in touch with bill with a private message. good luck and best regards


----------

